# [SOLVED] iptables TRACE not logged

## Vieri

Hi,

I'm trying to see the TRACE log by issuing the following commands:

```

iptables -t raw -A PREROUTING --destination 10.215.1.1 -j TRACE

iptables -t raw -A OUTPUT --destination 10.215.1.1 -j TRACE

```

After ping'ing 10.215.1.1, I'd like to know where to look for the TRACE messages.

I've looked in /var/log/messages and /proc/kmsg but no sign of them.

What can I try?

Kernel has support for TRACE (CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m).

```

# lsmod | grep -i trace

xt_TRACE                 551  0

x_tables                8695  52 xt_physdev,xt_pkttype,xt_statistic,xt_DSCP,xt_dscp,xt_iprange,xt_mark,xt_time,xt_CT,xt_helper,xt_length,xt_comment,xt_policy,xt_CHECKSUM,xt_recent,ip_tables,xt_socket,xt_tcpmss,xt_tcpudp,ipt_MASQUERADE,xt_LOGMARK,xt_condition,xt_NFQUEUE,xt_NFLOG,xt_TRACE,xt_iface,xt_ipp2p,xt_limit,xt_owner,xt_realm,xt_ACCOUNT,ipt_rpfilter,xt_connlimit,xt_conntrack,xt_IPMARK,xt_LOG,xt_mac,xt_nat,xt_set,xt_hashlimit,xt_multiport,iptable_filter,xt_CLASSIFY,xt_TARPIT,xt_TCPMSS,xt_TPROXY,xt_connmark,ipt_REJECT,xt_REDIRECT,iptable_mangle,xt_addrtype,iptable_raw

```

I'm using syslog-ng.

syslog-ng.conf:

```

@version: 3.6

@include "scl.conf"

options {

        threaded(yes);

        chain_hostnames(no);

        stats_freq(43200);

        mark_freq(3600);

};

source src { system(); internal(); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

filter f_info { level(info); };

filter f_warn { level(warn); };

filter f_err { level(err); };

destination d_custom_email { file( "/var/log/custom_email.log" owner(apache) group(apache) ); };

filter f_custom_email { facility(mail); };

log { source(src); filter(f_custom_email); destination(d_custom_email); };

destination d_custom_email_info { file( "/var/log/custom_email.info" owner(apache) group(apache) ); };

log { source(src); filter(f_custom_email); filter(f_info); destination(d_custom_email_info); };

destination d_custom_email_warn { file( "/var/log/custom_email.warn" owner(apache) group(apache) ); };

log { source(src); filter(f_custom_email); filter(f_warn); destination(d_custom_email_warn); };

destination d_custom_email_err { file( "/var/log/custom_email.err" owner(apache) group(apache) ); };

log { source(src); filter(f_custom_email); filter(f_err); destination(d_custom_email_err); };

destination d_shorewall_info { file( "/var/log/shorewall/info.log" owner(apache) group(apache) ); };

filter f_shorewall_info { level(info) and message("Shorewall.*"); };

log { source(src); filter(f_shorewall_info); destination(d_shorewall_info); };

```

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 2.7.9-final-0, hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.1.4-hardened i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.4-hardened-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-TM-_CPU_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3630320 total,    591016 free

KiB Swap:    7253948 total,   6955836 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 13 Aug 2015 04:15:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

CustomOverlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf /usr/lib/fax /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news nostrip parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl ads apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cluster cracklib crypt cxx dri freetds gdbm hardened iconv ipv6 jbig kerberos ldap logrotate modules ncurses nls nptl odbc openmp openrc pam pax_kernel pcre pic pie radius readline samba session ssl ssp tcpd unicode urandom winbind x86 xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es_ES es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Thanks in advance,

Vieri

[EDIT] I had to change the log backend. Solved.

----------

